# Irrational Thought - Week 2



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

I have to keep scanning my body (or stool) for symptoms or signs, because maybe there is something more seriously wrong with me.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

"I have to keep scanning my body(or stool) for symptoms & signs, because maybe there is something more seriously wrong with me."Replace with: "I have to keep trusting my Doctors & test results, because I don't have a medical degree."







BQ


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Oh boy this is a tough one...I'm afraid I just try and loose this thought and replace it with something unrelated. I haven't figured out what to replace it with.I have no confidemnce in my doctor so BQs idea won't work.I could try:"I feel good, and I knew that I would...dn dn dn n"







Can we have a song for each one of these Eric?


----------



## Katrinca (Dec 4, 2000)

I would replace this one with, I may have my problems with this condition, but for the most part I'm a healthy person. I may feel bad today but that doesn't mean there is something seriously wrong with me. Even people without IBS get an attack of D or C every once in a while. Every little ache or stomach cramp I feel isn't necessarily related to my condition. Healthy people sometimes feel nauseated or achey It's normal to feel sick once in a while. However, as a disclaimer I'd like to add, that you should talk to your doctor about symptoms that are severe and/or long lasting. I'm not advocating not going to the doctor when your sick, I'm just trying to help people determine when they are really sick, or just interpruting normal sensations as signs of illness.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I find this to be a difficult one to change too. I think in my case, being raised by a registered nurse might have a little something to do with it. Another tricky aspect for this too is that you're encouraged to keep the symptom diaries and look at possible associations with food and stress. When you engage in those activities, it is hard to break the habit and not continue thinking about your problem until you arrive at a "solution."Maybe there is a better way, but I've used the approach I found Burstall's book about IBS where you explain to yourself that pain can be divided into two groups--the kind that just hurts and the kind that harms. IBS is the former, not the later. The hurt in IBS does not equal harm.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, no problem with the songs.







This is a tough one for me also has I have had this for so long, I know longer do this.I am also more aware of my body's signs of any impending IBS problem after I did the hypnosis.I would have to say if there are any new physical symptoms I would have them checked out, otherwise due to all the tests I have had, I have classic IBS. After thirty one years of it, if it was something else it would have gotten me by nowI believe.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com[This message has been edited by eric (edited 06-24-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2001)

I would say: Since all the tests from different doctors are saying there's nothing fysically wrong with me, then it's probably true.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I would try to under-react to keep the thoughts from spiraling out of control and into panic."It's just IBS. I've had all of the tests done, and I know that IBS is not life-threatening. I'm doing what I can to learn how to cope with my symptoms. It's a matter of trying different things to find some stratagies that work."AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

AZ, hit a big part of this on the nose with,"thoughts from spiraling out of control and into panic." I think almost every IBSer does this to certain degrees and some of it is not even noticecable to the person. Some of it I believe is also unconcious thoughts as well as concious ones.I have seen this myself in almost every IBSer, including myself and its a big part of the "vicious cycle".It is a huge problem that I believe all IBSers would be help by if they recognize it and take measures towards it. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most people have some aches and pains and symptoms on a regular basis so it is unlikely that every symptoms is a sign of something seriously wrong.andI have had my symptoms checked out by the doctor and all the test results indicate that nothing serious is going on.also.I can choose to focus on what is bothering me, or what is not bothering me. Focusing on the symptoms gives them my time and energy and keeps me from focusing on the things that are doing well and giving those things my time and energy.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2001)

I must keep myself physically challenged(whether it is walking, cleaning,or just moving) and mentally busy with constructive thoughts and deeds!This keeps my mind, needlessly, off my body.I've come a long way and hope I can someday feel this way without medication.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Gosh, this is one I've been trying to work on, but boy is it tough! Yeah, my doc says it's just IBS, but what if... I think deep down in my brain (the part that can think rationally) I do realize it is only IBS, nothing serious or more harmful. It's just these unconscious thoughts. At this point I just try to distract that little devil by keeping my mind busy with other things, either working, practicing (I'm a musician), being on-line, read, go for walks, listen to beautiful music, do relaxation exercises, and recently, listen to Mike's tapes. I seem to be getting a bit better at it slowly.Best,Edith


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Excellent responses. It is interesting how difficult this thought is to replace. I think it has to do with a kind of post-traumatic vigilance that occurs. If a person has been traumatized, their mind scans for cues to the trauma. Unfortunately, in IBS this vigilance backfires because it can set off the body's alarm system and thus set off symptoms. So instead of checking, scanning, and saying "uh oh", it is much better to work to remain calm and relaxed (using muscle relaxation, deep breathing, distraction, calming self-talk, meditation) sending the message to your body that it is okay to turn off the alarm system. Your suggestions are so helpful to others, keep up the good work!------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Dr Bolen, thanks for your comments here and I agree completely with what you said.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump


----------

